# any advice for pacman frog owners



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Got a new pacman frog. I have the bases covered. Ten gallon tank, appropriate heating... a kritter keeper of crickets. Do you have any helpful advice to add abt pacmans or their care to add? Or behavior....


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

Make sure he has a place to soak if he wants, but that it's not so deep he can drown--they are terrible swimmers.

Keep moss out of the terrarium. It is a huge risk of impaction. Do NOT forget to switch out the substrate every month to two months, or your frog will likely become extremely ill. Bacteria builds up in the substrate and fungus can grow and infect your frog. It's not fun, and it kills quickly. Remember to condition the water you give him and the water used in the substrate/spray bottle to keep up humidity.

If he's buried--too cold? Too dry? full? stressed? Or just comfortable and happy? Keep an eye out for these reasons. Generally, they stay buried when not ready to eat, but be aware if they are buried for long periods of time that there may be something wrong.

These guys like it pretty warm. Don't put an undertank heater on the bottom of the tank, they will burrow down to escape heat if they think it's too warm, and will cook themselves. Heat should go on the top.

UVB light is debated whether or not it is needed. If you can, get a uvb light and let him soak in some rays at least a few hours a day. 

Feed your crickets before feeding the frog. Don't forget to dust them with calcium, calcium with D3, and vitamins on a regular schedule.

Avoid excess handling, their skin absorbs toxins very easily.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Sounds like I'm doing good then. I have had problems with keeping the humidity up. I spray three times a day. Is this not enough?


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

It is mostly about keeping the humidity from escaping. A covered top will better keep the humidity in. The screen tops just release all the humidity as fast as you can put it in. Getting or making a better top, or covering half or more with plexiglass or something else helps.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Okay thanks. I have some plexiglass left that will fit from a divider I made a long time ago. I appreciate it.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

I know this is an old thread but I thought everyone may like a picture. This is total Pacman frog cuteness. His name is Bean's


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Very cute! Where did you get him?


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

I got him at petsmart for sixteen dollars. Everything he needed made him cost under 200 all together. You have to keep a critter keeper of crickets but if you don't mind the occasional chirping he's great! LOL. I had to move my fridge one night because my husband dropped ten and they were driving me nuts. They went under the fridge and chirped.


----------

